# female Urinal



## Russell Williams (Apr 9, 2011)

For years Louise has had bladder problems which lead to sudden and unexpected loss of urine. Because of this she usually wakes up in a wet bed with bed clothing that needs to be changed.

Yesterday we got a female urinal and last night Louise used it twice.

For the first time in at least a year she woke up dry.

The device is plastic and cost me $9.00. 

I got it at a pharmancy.

Louise was able to slide it between her legs and hold it tight so there was no leakage. I asume that Louise is not the only fat woman in the country that has this problem and will be helped by such a device.


Louise's comment was, "After all the time in the nursing home and the hospital how come no one told me about this or used one on me?"

Is there a problem with the use of this device that would cause hospiltal and nuring homes to not only not use them but also not tell patients about their existance?


----------



## penguin (Apr 9, 2011)

They might not be aware of it. I've heard of it only because it gets mentioned on the net every now and then. If it works well for her so far, keep using it!


----------



## Jes (Apr 19, 2011)

Russell Williams said:


> Louise was able to slide it between her legs and hold it tight so there was no leakage. I asume that Louise is not the only fat woman in the country that has this problem and will be helped by such a device.



I've heard of female incontinence, of course, but I wasn't aware that it was more prevalent in fat women (which is what I'm interpreting your post to say). Does anyone know why this is more common for fat women?


----------



## penguin (Apr 19, 2011)

Jes said:


> I've heard of female incontinence, of course, but I wasn't aware that it was more prevalent in fat women (which is what I'm interpreting your post to say). Does anyone know why this is more common for fat women?



From what I've been told, the pressure of the extra weight on the bladder can do it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 20, 2011)

Jes said:


> I've heard of female incontinence, of course, but I wasn't aware that it was more prevalent in fat women (which is what I'm interpreting your post to say). Does anyone know why this is more common for fat women?



I did my management guidelines in school last year on stress incontinence and penguin is right. It's the pressure of the abdominal weight on the pelvic floor. I imagine if someone carried their weight in their butt and thighs it wouldn't be so much of an issue. Having babies is also a risk factor.

Also, as women get older, it becomes a problem as the pelvic floor in all women -- even if you haven't had a baby -- becomes more "lax", and we have, in general, more pelvic problems due to loss of elasticity of our tissues. 

The good news is that all the research I did showed that pelvic floor exercises and/or biofeedback was just as effective at treating this as those major surgeries that they do. There are special physical therapists who work with women to treat this problem. It's a cheap fix for a problem that, sadly, creates a great deal of shame for women.


----------



## Jes (Apr 20, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> It's the pressure of the abdominal weight on the pelvic floor. I imagine if someone carried their weight in their butt and thighs it wouldn't be so much of an issue.



thanks miss vick. Now, please to be explaining biofeedback in this context. thanks in advance!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 20, 2011)

Jes said:


> thanks miss vick. Now, please to be explaining biofeedback in this context. thanks in advance!



I tried figuring out how to word it but realized that rather than reinventing the wheel, I should find a good website. So here you go. It has information about the kinds of incontinence, risk factors, symptoms and various treatments. And it includes some information on biofeedback, pelvic floor exercises, etc.


----------

